# clavier fonctionne mal



## Cl00e9ment (30 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows 10 hier à partir de BootCamp. Je viens également de faire les dernières mises à jour. Les drivers du clavier (AZERTY) sont aussi à jour.

Le clavier a l'air de fonctionner sous certains aspects, par exemple la touche *cmd* devient la touche *home*, et je peux régler l'éclairage de l'écran via les touches *F1* et *F2*.

Cependant, certaines touches fonctionnent mal :

*@* devient *²*
*§* devient *-*
*!* devient *_*
*-* devient *=*

Bref... je ne vais pas vous faire toute la liste mais le fait est que le clavier se comporte de manière étrange. Est-ce que cela est normal ?

Merci.


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas t'aider pour ton problème (qui ne m'étonne pas vraiment), mais pour au cas où c'est le premier Windows que tu vois de ta vie et que tu es pressé de l'utiliser : en tapant


```
charmap
```

dans la barre de recherche, tu trouveras la table de caractères.

En faisant un clic droit dans cette table de caractères, qui se présente dans la fenêtre de recherche, tu peux l'épingler dans le menu démarrer et depuis là-bas dans la barre des taches (un peu l'équivalent du dock) pour l'avoir toujours rapidement sous la main.


----------



## Cl00e9ment (30 Juillet 2018)

En fait c'est plutôt l'inverse. Ça fait 7 ans que je suis sur Windows et là c'est mon premier Mac.
J'ai quand même besoin d'installer Windows en plus pour les études.


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

As-tu lu ça ?

support.apple.com/fr-ch/HT202676


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juillet 2018)

Je pense que c’est normal, il faudrait changer la configuration de ton clavier dans Windows.
La touche «@» sur le clavier du mac correspond à la touche «2» sur un clavier Windows. Si tu changes les drivers ce sera sans doute mieux


----------



## Cl00e9ment (30 Juillet 2018)

Je viens de réinstaller le Windows Support Software mais ça n'a rien changer.



> Si tu changes les drivers ce sera sans doute mieux


Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à trouver de tels drivers sur internet.


----------



## Cl00e9ment (30 Juillet 2018)

Ha non, autant pour moi (en rapport aux différents messages qui ne s'affichent pas encore car non vérifiés par un modérateur), il n'est pas nécessaire de passer par Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator. Il faut aller sur la page d'accueil des paramètres et ensuite :

Time & Language → Region & Language → English (United States) _ou Français (France) si l'ordinateur est en français_ → Options → Add a keyboard → French (Apple)

Vous pouvez aussi supprimer le ou les autres claviers comme ça au démarrage vous aurez obligatoirement le bon clavier.


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

Pour ce qui est du clavier, cette méthode (ajouter un clavier) est exactement celle que j'ai vue décrite sur le site de Microsoft. Est-ce que ça fonctionne maintenant (au mieux que c'est possible) ?


----------



## Cl00e9ment (30 Juillet 2018)

Ça fonctionne plutôt bien oui. Un *@* donne *@*, un *Shift + @* donne *#*, etc...
Le problème maintenant c'est les combinaisons avec *Alt* qui fonctionnent mal, par exemple :

Comportement normal :

*Alt + ç* → *Ç
Alt + (* → *{
Shift + Alt + (* → *[*

Comportement actuel :

*Alt + ç* → *^*
*Alt + (* → *[*
*Shift + Alt + (* → _rien
_
C'est quand même assez embêtant pour l'utilisation que je fais faire de l'ordinateur (programmation) car en programmation les crochets et accolades sont omniprésentes.


----------



## Ch@ton (30 Juillet 2018)

N'arrives-tu pas, depuis la table de caractères → volet rangée unicode → ponctuation générale (= accolades...) ou opérateurs mathématiques..., à glisser les caractères directement avec la souris dans la fenêtre ouverte de ton programme ? Ceci en attendant d'avoir le temps d'essayer toutes les combinaisons et de te faire une liste de ceux que tu utilises.
Si tu as un pavé numérique, pas mal de caractères peuvent être entrés par leur code unicode, mais malheureusement pas tous.


----------



## Cl00e9ment (30 Juillet 2018)

Oui bien sûr. Sauf que je ne me vois pas faire ça toutes les 5 secondes quand je programme. Du coup j'ai téléchargé Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator et je suis en train de modifier touche par touche le clavier "French (Apple)". J'ajoute/rectifie les caractère atteignables avec *Alt* et *Shift + Alt*. J'enverrais le fichier final pour les futures personnes qui aurrait le même problème que moi.


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Juillet 2018)

Sous windows 10 bootcamp  la combinaison de touches ctrl+maj   bascule d'un clavier mac vers un clavier windows tu obtiens avec la touche @# alternativement  ² ou  @


----------



## Cl00e9ment (31 Juillet 2018)

En temps normal oui mais dans mon cas les seuls claviers installées étaient le clavier français et anglais. J'ai du manuellement installer le clavier français Apple. De plus le clavier français Apple était mal configuré : les combinaisons avec *Alt* n'étaient pas toutes présentes et quand elles l'étaient elles étaient incorrecte. Enfin les combinaison avec *Shift + Alt* n'étaient pas présentent.

Du coup j'ai modifié manuellement le clavier. J'ai indiqué la marche à suivre dans un précédent post mais il n'est pas encore validé par un modérateur.


----------

